# single seed bank, rocks



## mjplant (May 1, 2009)

Worldwide marijuana seeds is the most reliable seed bank... 5 days tops shipping.USA. At a great price.On sale this week for old costomers.... prices are on the rice.....


----------



## JBonez (May 1, 2009)

:huh: 

sounds like a magical seedbank. Only 5 days? Is that with or without the stealth "uber fast" shipping option?

5 days to the states, im calling **. the amount of time it takes to process foreign male takes just that long, what makes them so special?


----------



## PencilHead (May 1, 2009)

mjplant said:
			
		

> Worldwide marijuana seeds is the most reliable seed bank... 5 days tops shipping.USA. At a great price.On sale this week for old costomers.... prices are on the rice.....


 
Is this yet another stealth seed advertisement?  Only missing the carnival barker to be one if it isn't already.


----------



## JBonez (May 1, 2009)

yeah, ive definately seen users abbreviate their location as "wash"

is that the state or DC?

Sorry, but the attitude seedbank dominates and these stupid ploys at validating ones reputation are really dumb.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 1, 2009)

mjplant said:
			
		

> Worldwide marijuana seeds is the most reliable seed bank... 5 days tops shipping.USA. At a great price.On sale this week for old costomers.... prices are on the rice.....



They ship tops in 5 days?  I haven't played with a top in well, umm, a long time.

Your company should pay a little extra money for a marketing person that can spell.  In the meantime, I bid a pound of rice for 20 DP WW male-ized seeds.


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Is this yet another stealth seed advertisement?


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2009)

dang.. you guys are harsh... 
He plugged attitude a cpl weeks back. Nobody called a "foul" then..:hubba: 

.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=442925&postcount=138


----------



## mjplant (May 2, 2009)

Wow I just thought I`d pass on a place to trust. I am also a fan of attitude. But if it only takes ONE Why waist time and cash???? O`well that was Washington st.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 2, 2009)

Hey MJplant,
Thanks for your enthusiastic plug of a vendor. Maybe they should post a People's Choice matrix of vendors for the benefit of MP members. That way, other members wouldn't suspect, prosecute and convict innocent posters of subversive marketing tactics. 
Judge not and yee shall not be judged.
Mr.Greengenes


----------



## Newbud (May 2, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> Judge not and yee shall not be judged.
> Mr.Greengenes


 
Not exactly true that now is it lol


----------



## JBonez (May 2, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> dang.. you guys are harsh...
> He plugged attitude a cpl weeks back. Nobody called a "foul" then..:hubba:
> 
> .. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=442925&postcount=138


 
yeah, thats a clever ploy hick, give attitude props discreetly, then blast your own company in it own thread, bait and switch all the way.

ha ha, who knows these days


----------



## whiterussian (May 2, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> :huh:
> 
> sounds like a magical seedbank. Only 5 days? Is that with or without the stealth "uber fast" shipping option?
> 
> 5 days to the states, im calling **. the amount of time it takes to process foreign male takes just that long, what makes them so special?


well hey ill put it down on everything i love i got my seeds from seedboutique in 3 days dutch passion master kush female and im in cali


----------



## mjplant (May 3, 2009)

I also have used them  with sucsess .....


----------



## marcnh (May 3, 2009)

is it not ok to put the actual web address of the vendor?  excuse me on this, but it's always "attitude" or "the doc" ect.  I'm kind of afraid of a copycat website trying to use a good reputation to make a quick buck and not send seeds out - for example someone using the word attitude in their name, you send the money out and no seeds.  So is it ok to post the actual site on here?


----------



## Motor City Madman (May 3, 2009)

Mjplant thanks for the heads up on the singles bank.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2009)

IMO you read and the time about people haveing male and herms, so why only buy 1 seed. I would buy 10 or more to increse my chances of growing what  want to have to smoke.


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

marcnh said:
			
		

> is it not ok to put the actual web address of the vendor? excuse me on this, but it's always "attitude" or "the doc" ect. I'm kind of afraid of a copycat website trying to use a good reputation to make a quick buck and not send seeds out - for example someone using the word attitude in their name, you send the money out and no seeds. So is it ok to post the actual site on here?


 
Site rules say to replace http with hxxp.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Site rules say to replace http with hxxp.


I don't think it is actually a 'rule' pencil, but it is _greatly_ preferred.


----------



## ozman (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive ordered from worldwide 3x now with no probs.yea I ordered some fem seeds,if i like i will definately get the reg version,if not then i didnt waste 30-50 bucks on a pack of seeds.
If it aint broke dont fix it 

but yea they are A OK in my book


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 3, 2009)

He isn't **'ing you guys.  I used the "Single Seed Center" before with great results.  I got my seeds on the East Coast in less than 10 business days, so I would not be surprised if he got them in 5.  It is a totally legit site.  They represent over 20 different breeders and they ship to you IN THE BREEDERS packaging.  You can buy any number of seeds, even singles, and they guarantee your order, if you sign up for cetified mail they will reship for free for any reason if you don't get it.  They are completely legit.  I have bought 6 strains from them in the past from 5 different breeders and been happy with all.  

I would definitely use them again and I have been recommendign them to everyone who asks.
hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

All you doubters out there give them a shot, you will be extremely happy.  The stealh shipping and credit card charge were very discrete.  They know what they are doing, it is a good site.


----------

